

Snapper's decisions: Whatever happened to REAL photography? - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/11/02/whatever_happened_to_photography/

======
Gravityloss
Medium format is expensive, but up to 35 mm you have a lot of choice nowadays,
also in lenses.

